#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Строительство первого буддийского храма в Москве прекращено

## Паньянатта Армениавэ

Распоряжение мэра Москвы о возведении храмового комплекса и ступы в Отрадном было подписано еще в 2000 году, в 2004 году Далай-лама благословил проект. Лишь в октябре 2014 года община буддистов получила разрешение на строительство и сопутствующие документы. Сейчас, однако, как отмечают в общине, сложилась "очень сложная ситуация с деньгами".
Реклама

Строительство первого московского буддийского храма в Отрадном приостановлено из-за нехватки финансирования, сообщила РИА Новости председатель московской общины буддистов Дулма Шагдарова.

Распоряжение мэра Москвы о возведении храмового комплекса и ступы в Отрадном было подписано еще в 2000 году, в 2004 году Далай-лама благословил проект. Лишь в октябре 2014 года московская община буддистов получила разрешение на строительство и сопутствующие документы. В феврале 2015 года рядом со стройплощадкой будущего храма была открыта "Пагода рая" с молитвенным барабаном, в который удалось собрать более 10 миллионов молитв.

    "Сейчас очень сложная ситуация с деньгами. Мы готовы продолжить работы хоть завтра. Ожидали, что средства поступят в 2015 году, но не получилось из-за кризиса. Мы надеемся найти инвесторов, после этого храм будет быстро построен", — сказала Шагдарова. По ее словам, в ближайшее время на территории храма будет построено двухэтажное помещение, чтобы верующие могли там встречаться и проводить свои мероприятия.

Появление буддийского храма дополнит уже существующий ансамбль трех традиционных религий России – православного храма, синагоги и мечети. Идея строительства буддийского храма в Москве появилась еще около 25 лет назад. На сегодняшний день ведется строительство первых двух московских буддийских храмов — на Поклонной горе и в Отрадном.


В первую очередь планируется построить 13-метровую Ступу просветления, имеющую сакральное значение для буддистов, так как она призвана нести благо и счастье всем живым существам. На следующем этапе работ будет возведен малый храм, а потом большой храм площадью 3 тысячи квадратных метров.

При храме будут организованы большой культурный центр, библиотека, оздоровительный центр и благотворительная столовая. Организаторы строительства считают, что храм должен стать символом терпимости и межрелигиозной дружбы, его двери будут открыты для представителей всех религий.

-----------------------------------------

От себя лично добавлю. Вы что действительно верили что храм будет построен? 


http://asiarussia.ru/news/10846/

----------


## Raudex

Как житель Отрадного могу сказать, что на самом деле этот парк, по сути - лишь комплекс мелких построек (церковь и синагога) около мечети "Ярдам", здоровенной и мрачной, как Барад-Дур.

----------

Велеслав (22.01.2016)

----------


## Сиддхри

> От себя лично добавлю. Вы что действительно верили что храм будет построен?


А Вы сегодня как думаете? http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=25304

----------


## Сиддхри

А Ступу Просветления уже построили! Начали заливать плиту под фундамент малого здания Храма.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.07.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

> А Вы сегодня как думаете? http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=25304


Ох ничего себе фундамент под Ступу! Мощный запас прочности.

----------


## Azzey

Сейчас вроде бы возобновили строительство?

----------


## Руновская

А откуда планировали брать средства на храм: спонсоры, из бюджета, подношения?

----------


## Юра Т

Побольше попам жертвуйте и скоро буддистов будут в тюрьмы сажать за следования дхарме

----------


## Денис Ч

> Побольше попам жертвуйте и скоро буддистов будут в тюрьмы сажать за следования дхарме


Кстати, вот все шумят про Основы прав. культуры в школах. Что, дескать, этот предмет - площадка для распространения православного мемкомплекса среди детей. Ребенку в школе задали книги летом читать. Одна из них: Зенон Косидовский "Библейские сказания", где сама Библия разоблачается с т.з. атеизма. Вот Вам и пропаганда православия  :Smilie: 

Вложение 23589

Мир изменился, сажать за вероисповедание в развитых странах более, видимо, не будут. Только за хулиганство в храме. 


Кстати, удивительно, что в городах России дацаны стоят, а в самой Москве еще нет.

Да и, кажется, в современном постмодернистском мире, все эти дацаны, правосл. храмы, синагоги и т.д. - не комильфо. Кажется, сейчас более гармонично будет - современный религиозный центр из стекла, пластика и бетона, где читают лекции спикеры в костюмах и галстуках. Что-то наподобие протестантских постмодернистских храмов в Европе и Японии:

Современная храмовая архитектура: https://mickelson.livejournal.com/66279.html - сюда зайти не стыдно даже атеисту.

Или вот из разряда современного зала для буддийских ритуалов:




Этот буддийский просветленный учитель (робот) (в облике Каннон) находится в храме Кодайдзи, в Киото. Первым его выступлением стало прочтение Сердцевинной Сутры . Учитель призвал буддийских монахов работать над преодолением своих страхов на пути к нирване.


Форма наполняется новым содержанием.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (25.09.2019)

----------


## Юра Т

https://www.rinkaian.jp/ никто не знаком с данной школой?

----------

